# Eurovision 2013



## VictorRomeo (Sep 11, 2009)

I appreciate this particular post might be lost on some of you but for those of us this side of the pond, this live performance by Estonia's punk/metal "Winny Puhh" was voted into third place at their national finals and won't make it to Malmo.

Our loss and we are the poorer for it, but at least we have this utterly brilliant live performance to enjoy.:icon_cheers::biggrin:


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

At my age I am not even pretending to understand, but one observation is undeniable. The groups musical talent is almost certainly rivaled by their athleticism! Entertaining to say the least. Thanks for sharing that experience with us, VictorRomeo! :thumbs-up:


----------

